# Practice Problems for Structural Breadth



## kpalframan (Apr 2, 2017)

Does anyone have any suggestions regarding which structural problems to do as preparation for the structural AM portion of the exam?  I have the 15th Edition CERM Practice Problem book, but I'm getting bogged down with all the structural problems that they provide.  It seems like many of the problems provided are geared more towards the PM portion of the exam rather than the AM portion.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 5, 2017)

My #1 complaint with the CERM is its absence of distinguishing AM material from PM material.  (my #2 complaint is, in general, there is much too much coverage in the CERM of material not even on the exam!).  Basically, you need to look at the NCEES syllabus and study/practice only those topics from the CERM.  Which isn't so easy, I know.  (my #3 complaint is that not all topics on the NCEES syllabus are covered or listed in the CERM glossary).


----------



## kpalframan (Apr 8, 2017)

I agree, ptatohed.  It makes their books very daunting.  

As it appears that no one else seems to have a set of problems listed out to practice, here's some of the ones that I've worked on and found to be likely morning-level problems:


Chapter 41: 8

Chapter 42: 1-4 (3 is a little long, but good for solidifying a concept)

Chapter 43: 1-3

Chapter 44: 1

Chapter 48: 1-3 (2 and 3 are long, but each part could easily be a quick morning exam problem)

Chapter 50: 2

Hopefully those problems help some other people studying for the exam.  If anyone has any other problems to suggest, post in the comments, please!

Good luck!

Please note: I have not taken the exam before so I am mostly guessing which problems could be similar to morning problems.  My practice problems have been based on similar problems I saw in my School of PE lectures.


----------

